# Skipper and Scooter Brave Area 51



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter Brave Area 51

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....be careful boy's...the secret's held in that place could rattle the modern world...

It appear's that an alien is trying to bait the boys in with the coveted snickers....or is he just hoping they pass without seeing it so he can snag it....aliens like snickers too....:laughing1:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Skipper is onto the snickers bar retrieval whilst Scooter takes the heat from the Alien. They will be fine those two can handle any situation with ease, just think back through all that they have survived :spy::behindsofa::question:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It appears our brave heroes are even facing an unearthly being! It looks like they have all the necessary precautions in place to ensure the visitor doesn't take their Snicker's bar :spy:

Oh, and I see three


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my you guys are sure game to go into the forbidden Zone... Beware of the Alien's they are guarding there snickers bars as they love them to!!!! Watch your guard Skipper and Scooter beware of the Aliens don't let them out of your sight they have eyes in the back of there heads they might change you guys into Aliens and we don't want that to happen......They may try to take you both hostage....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Brave little guys! So please forgive my cluelessness, but I just started participating in these ... Is there ALWAYS a Snickers bar (or Godiva ) to find whenever you post Skipper and Scooter's adventure pics?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, that is one tall alien!  I think I've spotted 3 bars, 2 I'm sure of while the other one is so camouflaged that I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I think Lemony has gone around the twist.. she's looking for the chocolate and not so much at her heroes!!! Oh, wait... nope, she's swooning again.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are some brave birds. Jimmy and Jay said they'd have flown away by now. 
They have spotted three bars.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute and funny!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha, area 51 

I believe there are exactly 51 snickers bars hidden in that picture ... or not 

Perhaps that is the reason aliens come to earth - to find the coveted snickers bars. Just as well Skip and Scoot can protect them.

I view those little fellows so differently now having met them - they are two of the cutest, silliest, funniest, happiest little budgies I have ever met - I really miss them.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooter*

Yes there is always at least one.But to keep all of the cast of characters happy there can be many, and some time if people write in by PM, the first in northern hemisphere and first in southern hemisphere can earn some Karma points. Enjoy everyone, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



....be careful boy's...the secret's held in that place could rattle the modern world...
It appear's that an alien is trying to bait the boys in with the coveted snickers....or is he just hoping they pass without seeing it so he can snag it....aliens like snickers too....:laughing1:

Click to expand...

I wonder if the alien came specifically to look for Snickers or if he was brought to the Area and the UFO is coming to rescue him?


Pretty boy said:



Skipper is onto the snickers bar retrieval whilst Scooter takes the heat from the Alien. They will be fine those two can handle any situation with ease, just think back through all that they have survived :spy::behindsofa::question:

Click to expand...

 Yep, Skipooter are taking this assignment in stride just like all the others, just as you suspected, Cathy! 


StarlingWings said:



It appears our brave heroes are even facing an unearthly being! It looks like they have all the necessary precautions in place to ensure the visitor doesn't take their Snicker's bar :spy:
Oh, and I see three 

Click to expand...

 Good spotting! 


LynandIndigo said:



Oh my you guys are sure game to go into the forbidden Zone... Beware of the Alien's they are guarding there snickers bars as they love them to!!!! Watch your guard Skipper and Scooter beware of the Aliens don't let them out of your sight they have eyes in the back of there heads they might change you guys into Aliens and we don't want that to happen......They may try to take you both hostage....

Click to expand...

 Oh, I hope the Alien doesn't abduct Skipooter! 


RavensGryf said:



Brave little guys! So please forgive my cluelessness, but I just started participating in these ... Is there ALWAYS a Snickers bar (or Godiva ) to find whenever you post Skipper and Scooter's adventure pics?

Click to expand...

 Sorry Julie! The first Snickers appeared in "Clear and Present Danger" and then I started putting them in each of the adventures. A few weeks ago I indicated the first person in both the Northern and Southern Hemispheres to contact me via PM with the correct locations of the bar(s) would win some karma. 


aluz said:



Oh my, that is one tall alien!  I think I've spotted 3 bars, 2 I'm sure of while the other one is so camouflaged that I'm not entirely sure.

Click to expand...

 There are three - you are correct about that, Ana! 


jrook said:



I think Lemony has gone around the twist.. she's looking for the chocolate and not so much at her heroes!!! Oh, wait... nope, she's swooning again. 

Click to expand...

 What? Lemony more interested in chocolate than Skipooter? They must be losing their touch if that's the case. 


Therm said:



Those are some brave birds. Jimmy and Jay said they'd have flown away by now. 
They have spotted three bars. 

Click to expand...

 Jimmy and Jay are right!


nuxi said:



Very cute and funny!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!


Frankie'sFriend said:



Ha ha, area 51 
I believe there are exactly 51 snickers bars hidden in that picture ... or not 
Perhaps that is the reason aliens come to earth - to find the coveted snickers bars. Just as well Skip and Scoot can protect them.
I view those little fellows so differently now having met them - they are two of the cutest, silliest, funniest, happiest little budgies I have ever met - I really miss them.

Click to expand...

 Madonna, I can' begin to tell you how much we all enjoyed having you visit! The boys loved having you give them so much special attention. :hug:


Jo Ann said:



Yes there is always at least one. But to keep all of the cast of characters happy there can be many, and some time if people write in by PM, the first in northern hemisphere and first in southern hemisphere can earn some Karma points. Enjoy everyone, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Thanks for explaining the way it works, Jo Ann! :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have a winner from the Northern Hemisphere now!

Starling Wings has provided me with the correct location of the three Snickers Bars and has been awarded 150 karma points!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

(The eerie and melancholy tune of the 'X Files' theme echoes across the south western Nevada desert) 




""Hey Skip, isn't that odd looking 'cactus' to my far left shaped like a..." - FBI Agent Scooter 'Scully' immediately hushed by the whisper of Agent Skip 'Mulder'

"_Shhh, that's the 'visitor' that awoke and escaped from the cryogenic chamber in Sector 9 Test Lab. We better call in the..."_- interrupted by a voice carried telepathically to the thoughts of both agents

_"Greetings, little earthlings. Can you lead me to the location of this facility where our starship is being guarded? You shall be rewarded with an endless supply of (alien dialogue)...what you call SNICKERS." _

And Agent Scooter instantly:loveeyes:, but the less naive Agent Skip questions the Visitor "And how are you able to grant such reward?"

"Snickers actually grow from trees in our planet, same as how 'Reese's Pieces' are grown in the planet of another 'ET' who visited Earth some 30+ years ago. You're welcome to join our return flight once the ship is recovered to claim your prize."

To be continued...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



"Greetings, little earthlings. Can you lead me to the location of this facility where our starship is being guarded? You shall be rewarded with an endless supply of (alien dialogue)...what you call SNICKERS." 

Click to expand...

Wow! :wow: Who ever would have thought that Snickers Bars might possibly become intergalactic currency?! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Weid Alien's taking over.*

Hi. Everyone!!! I said to Deb watch out for the alien's they have bailed up Skipper and Scooter... Scooter is taking on the Alien and saving Skipper.... Scooter is tackling the Alien he is so brave..I can only see two snickers's bars..

Scooter saving Skipper from the Aliens. There is also a strange UFO coming.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did YOU find all three?

​*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb you are so sneaky i didn't see the one in Scooter's hat i saw the two snickers bars on the ground... Ill have to pay close attention next time.....Ill have to look very closely in the next adventure... hee hee..:laughing:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I guess it was only a matter of time before these intrepid boys would find their way to the notorious Area 51 - and to have a close encounter with an actual Alien - well, they have become the envy of thousands of alien hunters around the world!
(As always, they are characteristically Completely unruffled in the presence of outer worldliness!...)*


----------

